# Batman, Catwoman, Penguin, and Robin



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I completed the new Penguin and Robin kits and they have now joined my previous Batman and Catwoman. They make a great set and are very well done including the faces. Robin and Batman don't fit together on the fitted base too well due to cape interferences but it's no big deal. The base is supposed to look like a large Batman symbol when all seven figures are pieced together. My only problem was I clouded the Penguin's monocle when attaching it and will probably try and cut a replacement. Once again they were typical very high quality Moebius kits. When I got Robin from Frank last month at the Orlando contest he even mentioned the possibility of one or two future figures such as King Tut if the series continues to be successful.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I was afraid of fogging by using CA glue on that monocle, so used Testors "clear" cement instead with good results. Only a minute ago, I ordered Robin from Steve Iverson.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The grouping is looking awesome! Should be impressive when all the figures are ready. Well done!
Steve


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I received shipping notice Friday on my Robin kits, along with the reissue of the old PL Michael Myers, a second run of the "Mars Attacks" Martian Warrior and restock on the 1/350 Seaview (which I am guessing Steve will also be getting) so if you preordered from Steve, expect a box o' goodness in the next week or so, they should start showing up in brick and mortar the week after that. BTW, the folks at Moebius were kind enough to send me a test shot on the Riddler, and continuing the concept of including alternate parts in the kit, this one has TWO complete heads along with a spare hand holding a question mark cane! And Frank tells me the Joker and Batgirl sculpts are well underway! :smile2:
Tom


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome kits and you did a great job. Would you share what paint and colors you used?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are fantastic- I really love your skill at painting the faces so realistically.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Those are fantastic- I really love your skill at painting the faces so realistically.


On my latest two builds I did the faces basically as a single flesh color using an airbrush and than doing the shading with ground up pastel chalks. They blend in with the primary color very nicely without demarcation lines. On Batman and Catwoman, which I built a year and a half ago I preshaded Catwoman with a darker flesh and than sprayed over her with the primary color. Batman I believe I did with some shading using washes. Lately I've found that the pastels really work great and will likely continue to do most of my facial detailing with them. They give great control and can fairly well be wiped off with a moist towel if you mess up.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great technique!
What do you use as a sealer?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Great technique!
> What do you use as a sealer?


Usually rattle can Testors Dullcoat. I sometimes use the big cans of Krylon matte as well. You should give it a spray after each layer of chalk. I took a course from AFM at WF 2015 and that was where I first started really using the pastel chalks. I had dabbled with them before. Before I learned from that course I would try to "grind" the chalk into the model. After the course what I learned was grind the chalk into a dust on a piece of rough sandpaper. Than brush it on to the piece in the area you want to shade. Blow off the excess and keep at it until you get the effect you are looking for spraying a clear coat on as necessary to seal the chalk that is in place. You will end up blowing quite a bit off as it doesn't stick too well but it really ends up nicely. Here is a pic of three busts from Man of a Thousand Faces where I really cut my teeth on this method.


----------

